# The dogs left me!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This morning when I opened the door both my dogs bolted and I do mean bolted straight across the back yard and into the woods. That's actually perfectly normal behavior for my bird dog because the deer come out at night and graze so he will normally book it out to the woods once he is released in the morning. My collie, however, usually will follow me to the car and then lead the way to the barn, which is just at the bottom of the driveway, but since I don't have lights, I need the car because at a quarter to six, it's dark.

I set up feed the night before so in the morning I normally open the sliding door and then Scout does a precursery check for any potential dangers lurking in the darkness in front of me but this morning I was alone. I entered the barn just as my barn kitty raced towards me, which gives me a feeling of security because she feels safe. I feed her in the center stall with the door shut which provides protection from the dogs and the coyotes. 

Next I grabbed three buckets of grain for the boys. I fed Pistol first and then just as I stepped into Riley's stall, I heard this blood curdling scream. It was like nothing I had heard before. It wasn't quite human but I had no idea just what it was. I stood just outside the stall door, frozen as I waited for another sound. when it came I actually jumped. Riley and Pistol stood with heads in the air and nostrils flaring for a moment while they waited. When the next screech came Pistol jogged otu into the paddock to look out over the pasture while Riley stayed behind. I tried to stand beside him but he moved over, placing me behind his rear. I tried to go around the other way but he turned sideways blocking my route. Each time I tried to step out into the paddock area he blocked my way, much like a horse will push a foal or a cow to wherever they want it to be. He would not allow me to move towards the sound which really scared me. The screeching had quieted for several minutes so I dumped Rileys feed and then through Blues out even though the horses were not even thinking about grub.

I dropped the empty buckets at the feed bin and grabbed the girls pails. As I was feeding the second mare the Banchee wailed again and I just about lost it. I grabbed a few flakes of hay and flung them into the paddocks before high tailing it back to the house.

I woke my husband up and forced him out of bed to hear the sound. He listened for a while and then looked at me as though I were insane. He said.... Flash tree'd a bob cat.

I was like, that is a bob cat? OH MY GOSH. That was scary and you know he stood there with that guy expression and mockingly agreed with me?

My stomache is still in knots!!!!!

And did I mention the dogs left me? Scout, by the way, did come home and is tucked safely in the house. Flash on the other hand is out there somewhere with that horrific sounding beast...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My Husky/BC cross, "Rose" is fearless like that. Hope he comes back soon. Bobcats are nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good dogs for protecting the homestead! 
I would let them out 1 at a time till the critter moves on, once you find your boy! Yesterday morning my dogs chased something out of the yard, I messed up and let them all out at once. Off they charged! Spent the whole morning driving around like a lunatic. They are still on lockdown from the neighbor incident, so I was scared stiff they would chase whatever down there!!

Hope the cat moves on! I see them in the yard, spooky devils...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm mad at the dogs but I geuss I should be happy because they did do their jobs....


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope your other dog comes home soon.

The _one_ time our boys bolted (Husky/GSD brothers), they got hit by a car. Daemian, my brother's, died instantly. Severus, mine, tried to walk home with a fractured pelvis, broken ribs, and pretty much drowning in his own blood...had to have him PTS. Saddest choice I was ever forced to make.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I live on 80 acres of wooded land that backs up to a 100 acre corn field so that's not really a concern. Flash often disapears when its' time to be put away. If he comes home and we've left for work, he'll go to my moms house (next door - about a 10 minute walk) and hang out with her all day OR he'll hang out on the porch. I didn't hear a battle so I'm not afraid that he tangled with the bobcat at this point, I just think he's doing his roam. That's why I like the collie breed so much because they are not roamers and tend to stay with their people...

actually... husband says pup-pup came home before he left for work...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

A scary situation though-wouldn't want to hear that in the middle of the night.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Terrible sounds for sure! And those bobcats can get nasty when they're hungry...our arabian mare Xcia was attacked by one over the summer and had some nasty claw marks on her back. I've only heard their scream once before but its something that never leaves you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... I was wrong. My babysitters husband told me to google a fox screaming and that was the sound. How can something that small make a sound that big????


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Glad to hear the dog came home safe and sound. That can be quite stressful. I had a dog run off after a deer one day and didnt come back. Found him the next day. He had crossed the river chasing the deer and didnt want to cross it again to come home.


----------

